# Computer hardware and dishwasher



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am probably the ONLY weirdo who does this,but I am gonna ask you anyway lol :

I had few super old and super dirty computers.When I opened them after so many years I was like:"WOW!MAN THIS IS DEARTIER THEN MY OWN CRAP!"
I did not want to buy any new computers because I wanted to make them to work again like the new ones,but I DEFINETELY needed to clean them inside and outside first.However since that was SO dirty and there were places barely reachable with my hands,I took them COMPLETELY apart and put ALL their parts in the dishwasher except the hard disk drive,CD/DVD-ROM drive and the floopy disk.So I put the following things in the dishwasher:

-processor
-RAM chips
-motherboard
-graphic card
-all wires of any kind
-fan/ventilator
-power supply/unit
-power switches
-all led lights
-cooler
-keyboard
-all metal parts except the case and it's 2 plates
-all plastic parts

Sounds crazy doesn't it lol? 

After I have put all that in,I closed the dishwasher and started the strongest and longest washing process which took about 1 hour and 30 minutes.
After the process was completed,I opened the dishwasher and HOLY SH!T !!!All the parts were so clean.They were like NEW ONES! 
After that I took them all out and put them to dry and then I put the computer case and it's 2 metal plates in the dishwasher and washed that too using the same proceedure and after it finished it was also super clean like the new one!
And believe it or not,after 2 days of drying,I put them ALL together and it worked a LOT better.

So now you see...this is how I usually wash ALL my computer hardware parts wether it is the desktop computer or the laptop lol.All those DUST AWAY or other methods of cleaning sucks if you ask me lol.

I am washing some of those parts in the dishwasher right now as I am writing this lol.

So...my question is...AM I THE ONLY WEIRDO WHO DOES IT THIS WAY HAHAHA ?


----------



## tremmor

Yes........get my vote. Your the first to try and destroy.
good luck pal with your new venture.


----------



## 1337dingo

you put the power supply in the dishwasher?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

1337dingo said:


> you put the power supply in the dishwasher?


 
LoL yea.I did it many times.Only you must leave it to dry for 24 hours at least.Its working like charm AND it's totally clean.A lot better then having super dirty one lol


----------



## 1337dingo

hmm, i think my mom would kill me if i tryed to put my pc in the dishwasher


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

1337dingo said:


> hmm, i think my mom would kill me if i tryed to put my pc in the dishwasher


 
Well you will not put those sensitive things in the dishwasher like the hard disk drive or floopy disk drive or CD/DVD-ROM drive lol.


----------



## 1337dingo

yea i wouldnt, lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Believe it or not,this way of washing these things rocks lol!


----------



## mep916

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I am washing some of those parts in the dishwasher right now as I am writing this lol.



pics or gtfo


----------



## 1337dingo

but according to your sig so does chocolate milk, and im not a big fan of that stuff. just sayin'


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

My parts are drying on my bed right now lol.I will take a picture and post it here in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## 1337dingo

doesn't really prove they were in the dish washer though


----------



## johnb35

Guys, think about it.  Putting electronic parts in a dishwasher is not a good idea.  A lot of places have bad water, impurities in it.  Which isn't safe.  Hard water will kill electronics.  

This forum will not be responsible for damaged parts due to following his advice.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Putting electronic parts in water will not destroy them if you dry them completely before you plug them in the power source.Of course you still CANNOT put things like the hard disk drive or similar staff in the dishwasher!Here are the images by the way:

http://img717.imageshack.us/i/dsc00051gg.jpg/
http://img189.imageshack.us/i/dsc00050ypg.jpg/
http://img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc00052ig.jpg/


----------



## mep916

Did you run a dry/hot cycle or only cold water?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

mep916 said:


> Did you run a dry/hot cycle or only cold water?


 
Dry/hot cycle of course.


----------



## diduknowthat

Talk about corrosion. There are so many ions in regular tap water... I mean I've had flash drives survive the wash cycle in my pants pocket but powersupplies and motherboards?


----------



## johnb35

diduknowthat said:


> Talk about corrosion. There are so many ions in regular tap water... I mean I've had flash drives survive the wash cycle in my pants pocket but powersupplies and motherboards?



I'm assuming the following parts would be damaged.

motherboard
graphic card
fan/ventilator
power supply/unit
cooler
keyboard
power switches

All I can say is, thats its not good advice and to not follow it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Parts will go bad only if you wash them 100 times in a row lol.I am doing this already for a year now and never had any problems.I am also doing the same on my clients computers which they give me for the full cleaning process and they never complained either.Of course you will NOT wash things which are sensitive like HDD,CD-ROM drive,FLOOPY drive,flash drive and so on!But chip is simple chip and water cannot go into it.Ok it can go into it's entrances like USB entrances,VGA blablabla,but once that is dry,it will work lol.

Oh by the way...don't forget to take the CMOS battery out of the motherboard before putting it to the dishwasher 

I am not saying that you should follow my method lol.It's just the way I am doing it.Anyway I just wanted to know am I the only one who does it this way and I guess I am lol.


----------



## 1337dingo

yea, cant say im gonna do it


----------



## voyagerfan99

Makes me want to dig out an old POS at work and stick it in the dishwasher for shits and giggles


----------



## gamblingman

If you are doing this, and I'm not completely convinced you are, using a dishwasher is a delinquent act on so many levels. 

Can you imagine the contaminants that are going to be coating all those electronic parts from using your dishwasher as a cleaning tool! The soap residues, heavy compounds (like iron, calcium, lime, etc...), small food particles, fats/oils, and other contaminants depending on the water source.

Then there is all the water that cant be dried-out because it will have worked its way inside cables, casings, connections, or even solid-state components which may have microscopic cracks from years of use, etc... All of that will cause corrosion, plastic breakdown, short-out parts, etc...

*That isn't all!* There is the act of putting electronic items in the same place you clean your dishes! There are so many chemicals used on electronics that are hazardous to you, your family, the local community, and the environment. It really disturbs me that you would be so careless that you knowingly and callously allow dangerous compounds to come into contact with items you and your family use around and on food! 

Many compounds on electronics  are deadly or create highly debilitating conditions. Do the people in your household have any idea the situation you are creating for them? You said that you are drying the parts on your bed. So without a doubt this is your dishwasher at home, do you have no concern for yourself or anyone who uses this dishwasher?

What about your local community, do you think they want you getting all that stuff in their water? And you say that you have been doing this for over a year on your own computers and also on your "clients" machines! Do they know that you are doing this and the situation you are creating?!

I truly hope you are just making this up and that all this was just to gather some attention here. But if you are actually doing this, stop. Any argument that you could use to justify doing this would be erroneous. _I can NOT believe what I have read; and I also believe that what you are doing is absolutely reprehensible._


----------



## 1337dingo

gamblingman said:


> if you are doing this, and i'm not completely convinced you are, using a dishwasher is a delinquent act on so many levels.
> 
> Can you imagine the contaminants that are going to be coating all those electronic parts from using your dishwasher as a cleaning tool! The soap residues, heavy compounds (like iron, calcium, lime, etc...), small food particles, fats/oils, and other contaminants depending on the water source.
> 
> Then there is all the water that cant be dried-out because it will be have worked its way inside cables, casings, connections, or even solid-state components which may have microscopic cracks from years of use, etc... All of that will cause corrosion, plastic breakdown, short-out parts, etc...
> 
> *that isn't all!* there is the act of putting electronic items in the same place you clean your dishes! There are so many chemicals used on electronics that are hazardous to you, your family, the local community, and the environment. It really disturbs me that you would be so careless that you knowingly and callously allow dangerous compounds to come into contact with items you and your family use around and on food!
> 
> Many compounds on electronics  are deadly or create highly debilitating conditions. Do the people in your household have any idea the situation you are creating for them? You said that you are drying the parts on your bed. So without a doubt this is your dishwasher at home, do you have no concern for yourself or anyone who uses this dishwasher?
> 
> What about your local community, do you think they want you getting all that stuff in their water? And you say that you have been doing this for over a year on your own computers and also on your "clients" machines! Do they know that you are doing this and the situation you are creating?!
> 
> I truly hope you are just making this up and that all this was just to gather some attention here. But if you are actually doing this, stop. Any argument that you could use to justify doing this would be erroneous. _i can not believe what i have read; and i also believe that what you are doing is absolutely reprehensible._


+100


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL take a look at this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_uCvGYherU


----------



## PohTayToez

Listen, there is a reason that so many people here think what you're doing is idiotic.  We're not just bullies looking to put someone down because they can up with some new great idea on washing computer components.  There are numerous problems with what you are doing, and it's nothing short of a miracle that nothing has been destroyed yet:

Corrosion- The most obvious problem.  You may think they're drying out 100%, but how can you be sure.  A little bit of moisture left behind in a USB port or VGA port would be unnoticeable, but may not cause any problems until weeks or months later.

Water Pressure- Seems to me that most dishwashers would have enough water pressure to blow a component straight off of a board if it hit it the right way.  

Electrical Shortage- A power supply will hold a significant charge for much longer than 24 hours after being used.  A water stream hitting it just the right way could cause a short that would damage the power supply and potentially damage any other components as well as the dishwasher itself.

If you've done this more than a couple of times and haven't ran into any of these problems, then I would say you're incredibly lucky, but the fact is that if you continue to do this then you're going to break something eventually.


----------



## Dngrsone

Detergents of any kind will be highly corrosive.

What really disturbs me about this narrative is not that this person is silly enough to do this to his own equipment, but that (apparently) *he's doing it to other people's computers as well*.

Do these clients _know_ how you are cleaning their computers?


----------



## Troncoso

I think you guys should back off just a little. Yeah, it's not brilliant. But dang. It worked for him, let him share his story. Opinions are cool, but listing everything that is wrong with what he did isn't an opinion.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PohTayToez said:


> Listen, there is a reason that so many people here think what you're doing is idiotic. We're not just bullies looking to put someone down because they can up with some new great idea on washing computer components. There are numerous problems with what you are doing, and it's nothing short of a miracle that nothing has been destroyed yet:
> 
> Corrosion- The most obvious problem. You may think they're drying out 100%, but how can you be sure. A little bit of moisture left behind in a USB port or VGA port would be unnoticeable, but may not cause any problems until weeks or months later.
> 
> Water Pressure- Seems to me that most dishwashers would have enough water pressure to blow a component straight off of a board if it hit it the right way.
> 
> Electrical Shortage- A power supply will hold a significant charge for much longer than 24 hours after being used. A water stream hitting it just the right way could cause a short that would damage the power supply and potentially damage any other components as well as the dishwasher itself.
> 
> If you've done this more than a couple of times and haven't ran into any of these problems, then I would say you're incredibly lucky, but the fact is that if you continue to do this then you're going to break something eventually.


 
Little bit of moisture left behind in a USB port or VGA port or any other ports will completely dry with no problems if you put all that staff to dry in a very hot room.My room has a special radiator that releases VERY hot air and that results that things EVEN closed ones like mouses or keyboards dry 100% in 24 hours or more.

Water pressure will not damage anything if you put specific parts on the right places.For example you will NOT put RAM chip on the middle of the metal case.Instead you will put it on the top either right or left on the plastic shelf or in the plastic box with many small holes where things like knifes,forks and spoons are hold and then close the box.

Power supply do not hold significant charge for much longer than 24 hours after being used.Ok it does,but ONLY if you just turned it off and then put it DIRECTLY in the water lol.You won't do that lol.Instead you will connect it to any device that needs power and take ALL the power out and then repeat that for few times.

Well I have done this more then 100 times during the year (little longer) and nothing bad ever happened.Computers actually worked better.You would not believe how much the dirtiness can slow down the entire system especially if it's on the processor and cooler attached to it as well to many other staff like fans.My clients never complained and they were always happy how their computer works after they got it back lol



Troncoso said:


> I think you guys should back off just a little. Yeah, it's not brilliant. But dang. It worked for him, let him share his story. Opinions are cool, but listing everything that is wrong with what he did isn't an opinion.


 
Thanks man 



Dngrsone said:


> Detergents of any kind will be highly corrosive.
> 
> What really disturbs me about this narrative is not that this person is silly enough to do this to his own equipment, but that (apparently) *he's doing it to other people's computers as well*.
> 
> Do these clients _know_ how you are cleaning their computers?


 
I am not using a detergent.And yes my clients know how I do it.


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.computerforum.com/192724-computer-hardware-dishwasher.html#post1608586

I'm going to link back to gamblingman's post, the key part is where he says "That isn't all!" There is a reason we have special collections for electronic waste, you can't just put the stuff in the trash. Running it through the dishwasher is no better.


----------



## russb

Remind me never to buy anything to do with computers from S.T.A.R.S.because they will be washed out.


----------



## tremmor

What ever happen to taking the tower to the garage or outside and doing a good blow job and something like pledge for a wipe and clean it up? still works good.

Oh ... i do not have a dishwasher. my wife never asked for one. She does not want one. Never asked.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I am probably the ONLY weirdo who does this,but I am gonna ask you anyway lol :
> 
> I had few super old and super dirty computers.When I opened them after so many years I was like:"WOW!MAN THIS IS DEARTIER THEN MY OWN CRAP!"
> I did not want to buy any new computers because I wanted to make them to work again like the new ones,but I DEFINETELY needed to clean them inside and outside first.However since that was SO dirty and there were places barely reachable with my hands,I took them COMPLETELY apart and put ALL their parts in the dishwasher except the hard disk drive,CD/DVD-ROM drive and the floopy disk.So I put the following things in the dishwasher:
> 
> -processor
> -RAM chips
> -motherboard
> -graphic card
> -all wires of any kind
> -fan/ventilator
> -power supply/unit
> -power switches
> -all led lights
> -cooler
> -keyboard
> -all metal parts except the case and it's 2 plates
> -all plastic parts
> 
> Sounds crazy doesn't it lol?
> 
> After I have put all that in,I closed the dishwasher and started the strongest and longest washing process which took about 1 hour and 30 minutes.
> After the process was completed,I opened the dishwasher and HOLY SH!T !!!All the parts were so clean.They were like NEW ONES!
> After that I took them all out and put them to dry and then I put the computer case and it's 2 metal plates in the dishwasher and washed that too using the same proceedure and after it finished it was also super clean like the new one!
> And believe it or not,after 2 days of drying,I put them ALL together and it worked a LOT better.
> 
> So now you see...this is how I usually wash ALL my computer hardware parts wether it is the desktop computer or the laptop lol.All those DUST AWAY or other methods of cleaning sucks if you ask me lol.
> 
> I am washing some of those parts in the dishwasher right now as I am writing this lol.
> 
> So...my question is...AM I THE ONLY WEIRDO WHO DOES IT THIS WAY HAHAHA ?



Someone kill him for being such a fail. Seriously. It's sad.



tremmor said:


> What ever happen to taking the tower to the garage or outside and doing a good blow job and something like pledge for a wipe and clean it up? still works good.
> 
> Oh ... i do not have a dishwasher. my wife never asked for one. She does not want one. Never asked.


A _what_ job?! Seriously dude, your computer doesn't need such treatment.
And Pledge? Dude that's almost as bad as what that unmentionable did.

The only way I clean my computers is with an air compressor and air gun. Sometimes it's a horse-hair paintbrush.


----------



## tremmor

thought that's what i said. compressor and soft toothbrush if needed.
pledge is for the tower outside and make it shine. that's it.
once a year. same with spare parts from someone that gave me a computer.
just as a mentioned above if needed.  Not the pledge. tower only. maybe the rim of
the monitor. not the screen.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tremmor said:


> thought that's what i said. compressor and soft toothbrush if needed.
> pledge is for the tower outside and make it shine. that's it.
> once a year. same with spare parts from someone that gave me a computer.
> just as a mentioned above if needed.  Not the pledge. tower only. maybe the rim of
> the monitor. not the screen.



Well with monitors it's different, I use just about anything on them. Window cleaner, brillo pad, shirt, contents of your mouth-just about anything can be used.


----------



## tremmor

used window cleaner but never a Brillo pad. remember my little brother had a brain fart. payed him to wash my car and had trouble cleaning and washing the car. He used a Brillo pad. Did not say nothing. it was done. he was about 12 yrs old. oh well, love memorys though.


----------



## Shale

I thank S.T.A.R.S. for starting this topic. It's a great idea, but apparently few people here have the testosterone level necessary to consider it objectively, weigh the pros and cons, and work out how to use it to their advantage.  First, some useful information: in the real world of companies that actually make things rather than merely use/consume them, they use industrial vapor de-greasers (dissolves various types of gunk, lets it drip off, then evaporates fast like alcohol), acetone, IPA (iso-propyl acohol) and/or deionized WATER to clean circuit boards and related parts prior to and after assembly. The whole point to such processes is to remove contaminants of any kind. Regarding one poster's idea that washing a circuit board was going to somehow contaminate the water supply, is full of [email protected]#$. These days there is nothing toxic in a circuit board, and whatever is there is not dissolvable in water or alchol. In short, you can eat off your motherboard and only it would suffer any ill effect. In fact, cleaning a motherboard in the dishwasher is just returning it to it's factory state (presuming your mobo manufacturer has reasonably good cleaning processes). If there were any contaminants on the circuit board, they would just be residues of a cleaning process.

You have to see a dishwasher as merely a tool that you apply along with some intelligence. How? One approach is to use deionized (purified and contaminants charged and then extracted) or distilled water (pretty much the same as "deionized" water) in the dishwasher along with some quantity of IPA. The water dissolves water-soluble gunk and the IPA dissolves any oil-based gunk. You place your computer parts in the dishwasher such that they get hit with liquid without getting blasted by it.  How do you do that? Why, you look in the dishwasher and see where the spray-ports are and make sure anything delicate is pointed away. If you can't see how to do that, then don't put anything delicate into your particular washer.  Different models spray water in different ways, so you have to adapt to what you have. After you wash your parts, you have to dry them. Just leave them in a warm area for awhile. How long? As long as you feel comfortable with. Personally, I'd put my parts into the oven set to Warm. Lest someone flip out over that concept, consider: how hot does a computer get? Answer: much hotter than a warm setting in your oven. Ideally, you would keep your oven door open and have a fan blowing into the opening to circulate the air. The way evaporation works is you heat the liquid up, it evaporates into the air, saturating it. At some point it can't absorb any more liquid (water and alcohol in this case), but if you blow it away, fresh air replaces it and can absorb more liquid. You can also use compressed air to hit nooks and crannies of anything you are worred about.

If the above sounds crazy to you, then I suggest you just stick to blowing dust off and replace your computer when that doesn't work anymore. Personally, I would stick to blowing the dust off since most of the time that's all you need to do. However, there are times when you need a more thorough cleaning and this one will fit my needs perfectly. How so? My son poured water into one of my computers, and you can imagine what hapapened next. I let it dry out and it worked again but was unstable thereafter (big surprise, I know), but old dust ended up caking over many areas and would not blow off and are now acting as blankets trapping heat and possibly providing spurious conductive pathways. My options are to take it apart and carefully wipe everything down...or dishwasher the parts. Some I'll not dishwasher, of course - this is a given and you have to use your brain and experience to decide what to wash and what to clean by some other method. The list S.T.A.R.S. provided is a good one, though I'd be extra careful in drying a graphics card heatsink/fan.

Thanks again for the basic idea S.T.A.R.S.,

~Shale


----------



## Virssagòn

Shale said:


> I thank S.T.A.R.S. for starting this topic. It's a great idea, but apparently few people here have the testosterone level necessary to consider it objectively, weigh the pros and cons, and work out how to use it to their advantage.  First, some useful information: in the real world of companies that actually make things rather than merely use/consume them, they use industrial vapor de-greasers (dissolves various types of gunk, lets it drip off, then evaporates fast like alcohol), acetone, IPA (iso-propyl acohol) and/or deionized WATER to clean circuit boards and related parts prior to and after assembly. The whole point to such processes is to remove contaminants of any kind. Regarding one poster's idea that washing a circuit board was going to somehow contaminate the water supply, is full of [email protected]#$. These days there is nothing toxic in a circuit board, and whatever is there is not dissolvable in water or alchol. In short, you can eat off your motherboard and only it would suffer any ill effect. In fact, cleaning a motherboard in the dishwasher is just returning it to it's factory state (presuming your mobo manufacturer has reasonably good cleaning processes). If there were any contaminants on the circuit board, they would just be residues of a cleaning process.
> 
> You have to see a dishwasher as merely a tool that you apply along with some intelligence. How? One approach is to use deionized (purified and contaminants charged and then extracted) or distilled water (pretty much the same as "deionized" water) in the dishwasher along with some quantity of IPA. The water dissolves water-soluble gunk and the IPA dissolves any oil-based gunk. You place your computer parts in the dishwasher such that they get hit with liquid without getting blasted by it.  How do you do that? Why, you look in the dishwasher and see where the spray-ports are and make sure anything delicate is pointed away. If you can't see how to do that, then don't put anything delicate into your particular washer.  Different models spray water in different ways, so you have to adapt to what you have. After you wash your parts, you have to dry them. Just leave them in a warm area for awhile. How long? As long as you feel comfortable with. Personally, I'd put my parts into the oven set to Warm. Lest someone flip out over that concept, consider: how hot does a computer get? Answer: much hotter than a warm setting in your oven. Ideally, you would keep your oven door open and have a fan blowing into the opening to circulate the air. The way evaporation works is you heat the liquid up, it evaporates into the air, saturating it. At some point it can't absorb any more liquid (water and alcohol in this case), but if you blow it away, fresh air replaces it and can absorb more liquid. You can also use compressed air to hit nooks and crannies of anything you are worred about.
> 
> If the above sounds crazy to you, then I suggest you just stick to blowing dust off and replace your computer when that doesn't work anymore. Personally, I would stick to blowing the dust off since most of the time that's all you need to do. However, there are times when you need a more thorough cleaning and this one will fit my needs perfectly. How so? My son poured water into one of my computers, and you can imagine what hapapened next. I let it dry out and it worked again but was unstable thereafter (big surprise, I know), but old dust ended up caking over many areas and would not blow off and are now acting as blankets trapping heat and possibly providing spurious conductive pathways. My options are to take it apart and carefully wipe everything down...or dishwasher the parts. Some I'll not dishwasher, of course - this is a given and you have to use your brain and experience to decide what to wash and what to clean by some other method. The list S.T.A.R.S. provided is a good one, though I'd be extra careful in drying a graphics card heatsink/fan.
> Thanks again for the basic idea S.T.A.R.S.,
> 
> ~Shale



Wow... I just gave it up after the first sentence when I saw the other hundred xD


----------



## lucasbytegenius

SmileMan said:


> Wow... I just gave it up after the first sentence when I saw the other hundred xD



Same here. Wow. What he's suggesting is that you go out and buy a big tank, lots of distilled water and that oil cleaning stuff, then hook up your dishwasher to it, throw your computer in there, and voila.
You'd probably have to buy a whole new dishwasher to do this too, I don't want any of that stuff on my dishes.

And all this is if you're that crazy enough to do this.


----------



## tremmor

funny i was reading this again. I mentioned pledge. That was for the external case (outside the case and table top only).


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Yeah, kinda glad it got bumped, funny going back and comparing Stars' old topics and posts with his new ones, not much has changed.


----------



## Virssagòn

lucasbytegenius said:


> Same here. Wow. What he's suggesting is that you go out and buy a big tank, lots of distilled water and that oil cleaning stuff, then hook up your dishwasher to it, throw your computer in there, and voila.
> You'd probably have to buy a whole new dishwasher to do this too, I don't want any of that stuff on my dishes.
> 
> And all this is if you're that crazy enough to do this.



Am I crazy, is this thread nonsense or made this thousand words thread make me to crazy to understand his fantasy lol.
It's pretty funny, his first post. BAM, more words I wrote in a week xD


----------



## voyagerfan99

I plan on using my old Dell to give this a try.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Ok first of all I cannot believe that this topic became active lol xD

And big thanks to Shale (one of the many) who FINALLY understands that this is just one of the many ways to clean hardware and other things.

Ok so you people do not like my ideas,you don't like the way I solve things,you don't like the way I write my sentences,some do not even like the way of how I make software (refering to the way I write the code) and many think I am a weird moron.Ok I get it.

Now let me tell you something.I came on this forum in 2009. in order to help people with their computer problems and share new ideas.I did not come here to fight and compete who is better or smarter.And you people BS on everything you do not like.Such as this dishwasher thing.OK SO IF YOU DO NOT LIKE IT,DON'T DO IT.
You do not need to talk about it like it's something HORRIBLE as a bomb used to kill people.It is just one of the many ways to clean things.And every way is DIFFERENT.Some will use this way,some will use that way and some will use completely other ways,but the goal is the same:

CLEAN HARDWARE COMPLETELY WITHOUT MAKING IT INOPERABLE.

Jesus...you people really like to BS on things you do not like.And you do it on such a way that you would eat each other.
Keep in mind that all those "weirdos" were people who were many years later considered inteligent such as Einstein,Nikola Tesla and so on...
But in their time they were considered weirdos too.

So I am different than the majority.I do not always follow the majority when I do not know why I am following them.You have a problem with that?

In my life there were many things for which I thought were stupid and weird (such as sitting in the front of the screen making software what nobody I knew did not understand at all while they were outside at the party every second night drinking alcohol),but I decided to try and learn them anyway.And thanks to that today I am a person who earns a LOT of money and soon I will make a fortune on a software on which I am already working for more than a year.
And yes.I do that on a 15 years old computer whos parts (except those sensitive ones such as HDD) I washed in a dishwasher.But guess what...it works perfectly just as I expected and on that "PEACE OF JUNK" how you people call it I make a software on which I earn a lot of money and soon will make a fortune from.

So go...go and buy the STRONGEST hardware you can find and use the NEWEST OS you can find and spend all the money you have on that and feel free to say that everything I say/write is nothing but a BS.

Just keep one thing in mind...MY "BS" MADE ME A FORTUNE AND APPROXIMATELY 2 YEARS FROM NOW I WILL NOT EVEN NEED TO HAVE A JOB AND GET UP EVERY MORNING TO GO ON THE JOB (what many people hate) IN ORDER TO GET A NICE MONTH PAY CHECK.

But hey you are right.I am weirdo who says/write nothing but a BS.

LoL.





Cheers everyone!


----------



## claptonman

But the thing is, the components don't need to be that clean, ever. They just need to be dusted.


----------



## Virssagòn

claptonman said:


> But the thing is, the components don't need to be that clean, ever. They just need to be dusted.



Hehe, I do it with a hairdryer(or what it's named in english). I press a button so it blows cold air. It's pretty powerful, but not enough to blow every dust part away.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

claptonman said:


> But the thing is, the components don't need to be that clean, ever. They just need to be dusted.



LoL I know they don't need to be that clean.But when I got those 5 old computers (including the 15 years old one I am using) in a firm that day and when I opened them,they were SO dirty and sticky and the smell was so horrible that I just couldn't stand it.It smelled like someone vomited in there.And believe it or not there were alive spiders inside.Not in EVERY computer,but in 3 of them.(And I don't really like spiders lol ).
So as you can see...dust was the smallest problem lol.Of course I first tryed to clean it without anything extreme such as a water and detergent (from the dishwasher),but then when I disassembled them (motherboard,processor,fans,cooler,HDD,floppy,CD-ROM,PSU and so on...),such a horrible smell came out AGAIN and it was even more dirty.I did try to clean that with a compressed air,wet tissues,hairdryer...,but it was just impossible to clean all that with a compressed air,wet tissues,hairdryer and so on because it was SO dirty and *smelly* that it was impossible to clean all that without using any extreme methods.
And that SMELL....oh the smell...you should have smell it and feel it in order to know HOW SMELLY IT WAS LOL.Let's just say it smelled like a vomited crap from skunk animals.Yes it was THAT terrible believe it or not lol.

By the way in that moment I realized why I got those 5 old computers for free hahaha!

Anyway in that moment I got so angry (because of all that dirt and smell) and just said to myself:

"ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO CLEAN ALL THIS DIRT AND SMELL USING NORMAL METHODS!IT'S TIME FOR SOME EXTREME MEASURES!"

And in that moment I was just thinking what extreme methods to use lol.Few hours later the dishwasher came to my mind and I decided to try it since I had nothing to lose anyway.I did get all those 5 computers for free anyway lol.
Once the dishwasher washed them all and once I took them out,they were like new and that HORRIBLE SMELL FINALLY WENT AWAY .(Of course I did let them to dry in a very warm room for the next 5 days minimum).
I honestly don't know what the owners of those computers were doing with them in order to make them SO SMELLY,but I was SO DAMN HAPPY when that smell FINALLY went away after I took them out from the dishwasher.
ROFL I honestly do not even know how those spiders survived in there lmao xD !

Anyway now you know why I used that extreme method of cleaning lol.
Thank God I do not have to feel that smell again lol.Hopefully xD...

I would rather have HDD full of viruses because viruses do not smell lol.





Cheers everyone!


----------



## StrangleHold

Isnt it just amazing how this Shale with 1 post pops up after I bring up the dishwasher in the thread yeaterday. Think, think.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

StrangleHold said:


> Isnt it just amazing how this Shale with 1 post pops up after I bring up the dishwasher in the thread yeaterday. Think, think.


So you're Shale?


----------



## Ankur

StrangleHold said:


> Isnt it just amazing how this Shale with 1 post pops up after I bring up the dishwasher in the thread yeaterday. Think, think.


Here? http://www.computerforum.com/216840-cant-update-will-kill-my-pc-4.html#post1821089

I have seen CF to be highly search engine optimized, what ever we write here gets indexed by google very quickly, just search "computer dishwasher" and this thread will be shown in google lol.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ankur said:


> Here? http://www.computerforum.com/216840-cant-update-will-kill-my-pc-4.html#post1821089
> 
> I have seen CF to be highly search engine optimized, what ever we write here gets indexed by google very quickly, just search "computer dishwasher" and this thread will be shown in google lol.


Shale came out of nowhere though, kinda doubt he was a lurker.


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> Shale came out of nowhere though, kinda doubt he was a lurker.



He was probably somebody who found the thread on Google and decided to post a reply without actually seeing how old the last post was. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Ankur

lucasbytegenius said:


> Shale came out of nowhere though, kinda doubt he was a lurker.


Could be, I didn't really care to post here about the topic, but I thought StrangleHold is saying its amazing how spammers come up by just through few words reference.


----------



## StrangleHold

My (guess) is that S.T.A.R.S. and Shale is one in the same or friends. Could be wrong but its fishy that after the dishwasher came up yesterday that somebody just randomly post 1 post taking up for the dishwasher theory and saying.

 Thanks again for the basic idea S.T.A.R.S.,


----------



## lucasbytegenius

StrangleHold said:


> My (guess) is that S.T.A.R.S. and Shale is one in the same or friends. Could be wrong but its fishy that after the dishwasher came up yesterday that somebody just randomly post 1 post taking up for the dishwasher theory and saying.



Yeah that's possible. Really weird.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Smells like an alt to me...and ive seen my fair share of goons...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

If you people think that Shale is my friend,you are crazy lmao!Track his IP address if you think I am lying lol.
I bet if that Shale or who ever he is was on your side,you wouldn't be discussing who he is lol.


----------



## Punk

Apart from the fact that soap and ions are bad for the computer, I say why not? I dropped water on a multiple electric plug quite a few times and dried it, and it worked.

Yeah it sounds a little crazy to put computer parts in the dishwater but if it worked for him why not check it out?

S.T.A.R.S. you might want to make a video and post results and updates on how they work. I'm sure doing it a hundred times in a row is bad thing but once every six month would be enough to damage it?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Punk said:


> Apart from the fact that soap and ions are bad for the computer, I say why not? I dropped water on a multiple electric plug quite a few times and dried it, and it worked.
> 
> Yeah it sounds a little crazy to put computer parts in the dishwater but if it worked for him why not check it out?
> 
> S.T.A.R.S. you might want to make a video and post results and updates on how they work. I'm sure doing it a hundred times in a row is bad thing but once every six month would be enough to damage it?



Sure thing.I will make a video to show you how the hardware works.Soon I hope since I am still waiting for the camera to arrive which I ordered from eBay.
And of course that washing it 100 times in a row would damage it lol.Nobody is not that crazy lol...not even me
Well every 6 months would probably not damage it if you dry it well enough before the usage,but if you ask me it is not neccessary to wash it that often.I wash mine once every 8 to 10 years and ONLY if they get so damn dirty that the dishwasher is the only way to clean them.Otherwise I just use a vacue cleaner.

But I will never forget when a friend of mine from his firm gave me approximately 16 years old keyboard that was so old and dirty.It was so dirty that it was light yellow color instead of original white lol.And the smell was horrible lol plus MANY stains of spilled cofee.But hey the keyboard worked great so I decided to clean it.First I was thinking to disengage it completely and then wash every plastic peace manually one by one,but then after few minutes of thinking I just said to myself:"Nah screw it.It will take me days to do that"
So I put it in a dishwasher and once the washing process was finished,I took the keyboard out and it was white again!
Like new.
I put it in a warm room to dry for 5 days and nights in a row and after that I started to use it and it works perfectly.I use it right now as I am writing this on my 15 year old computer who's very dirty hardware from it's previous owners was also washed in a dishwasher 

Who says that old dirty computers are good for trash only!They rule!




Cheers!


----------



## Sfinx

Thanks for the advice Stars. Putting my double 3d cards PC in the washing machine right now.
Will let you guys know in a few days how it turned out.

Just so a lot of people understand what I am. I have 3 years of IT study and a further of 8 years in biotechnology. Google that, I ain't going to explain. Basically I have electric knowledge, chemical knowledge and biological knowledge.

Air drying your PC is also harmful because air contains moisture... sh*t even dust!!!
I find it pretty disgusting what I read here. Yes thread carefully when you are planning to wash a electronic device (F**** DUH)

On the bashing of this guy's ideas, and just because most of you pissed me of personally. Giving out more flawed updates because people are forced to buy new things. Is something that has been done since 1900. In all fairness now-a-days software needs to be updated so it leaves a bigger paper trail when hacked. (Why you think win 10 is free?, it is not because they are trying to make no money.)

Anyways. After my PC is washed I will post my results. But to make it clear. 99.9% of people are just general idiots that would try to put out fire with dynamite if TV said it was a good idea...
That is why I am pretty sure S.T.A.R.S. is right, and the 0.1% in this group of posts.

Oh wait he actually is the 0.1%, and you guys can go buy some dynamite.


----------

